# Wow! You're not going to believe this



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now that I have your attention :laughing:......my daughters both love chipmunks. I saw this in a magazine and made one for each daughter. It measures about 6" X 6" and is finished with a satin spray varnish.
Ken


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That's amazing work, good job.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Scroll Saw?*

Ken,

Very nice. I'm assuming you did this with a scroll saw? I don't own one but was thinking about buying one. Any recommendations?

Bret


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't believe it.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Unbelievable! Nice work Ken.

John


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe! Really nice.
Which one is Chip?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Something is wrong with you in a very good way...:thumbsup:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Whoa!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have actually been able to spend some time in my shop lately. I have been in a very bad rut and haven't been going out there due to lack of ambition. There have been serious schedule changes for me and my ambition level has dropped drastically. So, I have been making an effort to go out to the shop at least once a day, even if it is for only a few minutes, to putter. I have been thoroughly enjoying it. More to come.

Lola, as far as recommendations for a scroll saw, it depends on what it is that you want to do. I have worked on saws in every price and quality level and I can tell you that you get what you pay for. If you are planning to do more intricate work, then I would be looking for a saw with little to no vibration. Like this one http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-scroll-saws-dw788.aspx
If you are just looking to cut some generic shapes, a lower end saw will do just fine. I have the DeWalt and am very happy with it. In fact, there are 2 of them in my shop. Look ahead to what type of work you plan to do in the future and purchase the highest qualtiy saw that you can afford to accomodate your future needs. I hope this helps.
Another point is that I used to break a lot of blades on cheaper saws. They have a more violent cutting action and vibration causes the blades to snap. With the higher end saws, I usually burn blades out before I break them.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

I was waiting for it to move


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Once again Kenbo. WOW!

Gerry


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had a Delta 20" (40-640) for 15 plus yrs. I don't use it as much anymore, when I was, I was making trinkets left and right, it was great for Xmas tree ornaments. I also used it for a sort of open filigree for side panels on small decorative shelves. 

Most use it gets now is cutouts for inlay. I'm sure considering how bad the economy has been this year may see a resurgence in scrollsaw Xmas presents


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That chipmunk is so realistic and cute, it makes me want to reach over and pet him.

I like the detail in the stump, too. Particularly the knot under his/her foot.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent work Kenbo.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kenbo, How long did that take?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TS3660 said:


> Kenbo, How long did that take?


Each chipmunk took me approximately 1 hour to cut. The second one took a little longer because it was a harder piece on wood.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Kenbo, very nice work! :thumbsup: I do a little scroll sawing too and have a question. When you said you took the pattern from a magazine, was it a photo that you turned into an actual pattern? If so, how did you accomplish that? There have been several times I wanted to use a photograph and turn it into a scrolling project but can't figure out how to do it. Any chance you still have the pattern for the chipmunk on file? We have a couple of them running around here that my wife feeds and treats like pets. She'd get a kick out of a couple of those.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Reply sent via PM JohnK007. Also updated Thank You Gift thread, as I said I would in the PM.


----------



## BryFry (May 14, 2010)

Kenbo you are a true artist.

I have showed my wife and family just a little of your work and they agree with me you ARE the scroll saw king.:notworthy:

oh and by the way the workshop clock you made is one of the coolest things i have ever seen.:thumbsup:


----------

